# My stock wish list for new planted tank anything you'd add or change?



## Danny Walton (1 Jan 2014)

Hi guys,
Just about to setup a new low tech planted and below is what i wish to stock the tank with (fish wise)
Just want your opinions and to see if there is anything you'd add or change to stock list.

Neon tetra x12
Black phantom tetra x6
Threadfin rainbow fish x4
Sterbai cory x2
Adolfoi cory x2
Orange venezuelan cory x2
Kuhli loach x4
Black kuhli loach x4
Cherry barb x4
Clown tiger pleco x1
Cherry shrimp x10
Galaxy rasbora x4
Ottocinclus x4
Super red rosy barb x4?
Male guppy?
Small group of discus?

Tank is 36x15x18 with 2 external filters and 1 internal filter with water changes taking place atleast once per week but will up that as needed.
Please note:Stock is just an idea which can change and the figures are also just an idea please don't say your tank will be massively over stocked etc.....


----------



## sanj (1 Jan 2014)

The guppy idea seems out of place with regard to water requirements, but personally I would really cut down on the number of species  and have larger numbers of a few.

Discus have a rather larger impact on the environment because of feeding requirement and subsequent waste. You could possibly keep them but the other fish would have to change dramatically. Only a few cory species can live in the higher temp requirements like Sterbai, same for many of the other species you have listed. Also for discus I would consider an external filter. Personally I would not go the Discus route on that size tank.

I would go two or three shoaling tetra type species max and one or two species cory. Or go Asian and have rasboras/barbs and loaches.


----------



## stu_ (1 Jan 2014)

Hi,
FWIW....
always tricky to answer these threads without sounding too negative.
Personally, i'd decide on just one type of Cory and up the numbers to 6, rather than 3 types with just 2 fish of each.
If it's a community tank that you're looking for, i'd go with just 3 schooling groups of fish and have numbers of 6 + of each.
Trying to pick species that will fill different areas of the tank,bottom, mid & higher.
E.g the Corys fill the bottom
What sort of water are we talking about, soft, hard?


----------



## Danny Walton (1 Jan 2014)

Hi,
Thanks for the answers, As i stated above the tank has 2 external filters and 1 internal.
Yes i think i might just get 1 group of corydoras instead of just 2 of each!
The water is sort of the middle mate its not soft but not hard either lol


----------



## Manrock (1 Jan 2014)

Like the others I'd cut down the numbers and the species. Some fish in there are not all that plant friendly either. Barbs IME pull up plants (although I've not had those 2 species) as do Corys, especially smaller carpet type plants. Discus and plants can also be a problem as they get bigger. Having only 3 or 4 each of the shoaling fish (like the galaxies) can cause them stress. Six fish is often quoted as the minimum number but I would double that. Also - those cherry shrimps won't last more than a few hours with barbs and discus about!
If you look at the pro's they usually stock Ottos plus a mid-water shoal, like Black Neons. And that's it apart from maybe some shrimps and Ramshorns. It does have a much better impact and is far easier on the eye than a menagerie type tank, in my humble opinion. Far more natural, aesthetic and calming. But that is just my opinion and you have to do what you think suits you best. Good luck.


----------



## Danny Walton (1 Jan 2014)

Thanks guys! 
I appreciate your inputs!
How ever i have a dilemma, Do i create a 'loose' biotope derived from the Amazon or Asia? God i hate setting up tanks some times!!


----------



## kirk (1 Jan 2014)

Danny your tank is massively overstocked


----------



## Danny Walton (1 Jan 2014)

Actually Kirk it's not  Its actually sitting empty lol This is just a 'wish' list


----------

